# Arsenal Drop Freeway Rivalry Game



## truebluefan (May 27, 2002)

ames White dropped 33 points on the D-Fenders but the Arsenal were unable to come out on top as they fell to their division rivals 116-104 on Saturday night. 
Scoring was scarce in the beginning of the first quarter as both teams combined for 20% (2-10) shooting in the first few minutes. Both teams turned to their leading scorers to get back into the game. Los Angeles' Joe Crawford scored 7of his 20 points on the night in the first quarter while Anaheim's James White scored 8 of his 33 points in the opening action. 

While both shooters were able to kick start their respective offenses, the D-Fenders were able to obtain the momentum in the second quarter when they went on a 33-22 run which gave them the lead for the remainder of the game. 

D-Fenders forward Ryan Forehan-Kelly led Los Angeles in the third quarter where Los Angeles was able to balloon their lead to 24 points. Forehan-Kelly ended the night with 23 points and 4 rebounds while Gabriel Hughes came off the bench to collect a double-double with 22 points and 15 rebounds. 

The Arsenal were able to stage a rally late in the fourth quarter where they were able to reduce the deficit to only 2 thanks to Atlanta Hawks assignee Thomas Gardner scoring 12 of his 26 points in the final period. Fellow Hawks assignee Othello Hunter finished with 10 points and 11 rebounds, his second double-double in three games.

"I was disappointed in our early effort," Anaheim coach Sam Vincent acknowledged. "Once the game starts, we needed to be focused for the next 48 minutes. We weren't able to turn it on until the second half and then there wasn't enough time to get back into the game."

The Los Angeles D-Fenders saw all 7 players who saw game action score in double digits with three players ending with 20+ points. Anaheim's James White recorded his second double-double of the season by adding 11 rebounds to his 33 total points which led all scorers.

The Arsenal will next travel to Reno to take on the Bighorns on Friday, while the D-Fenders will return home to take on the Bakersfield Jam this Thursday. For more information, please contact an Arsenal representative at (714) 635-2255


----------

